# Another try at Panne Siciliano



## rivet (Sep 4, 2009)

Allrighty...gonna give ROO-B-Q'N's great Panne Siciliano recipe another try. You all might remember I tried it once before not too long ago and it fell and pretty much didn't come out looking too good. Tasted outstanding, though.

Here's the post from that: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75875

Got some plans for a slight change to the original procedure that should work out well. 

Roob's bread and recipe takes 3 days to make, so with the Labor Day weekend and me having today off, I figured this is the best time to give it a whirl!

Here's what you need...pretty simple.



DAY 1- make the starter doughball. Here it is after initial kneading and letting it rest....



Put it in to an olive-oiled bowl to let rise for an hour or so....



After rising, de-gass it gently, covered in plastic wrap and into the fridge until tomorrow. This is a key step in the making, so we gotta be patient!


----------



## alx (Sep 4, 2009)

Look forward to seeing this Rivet.

Good Luck.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 4, 2009)

Your last try at these looked nice before you baked them, sorry to hear they didn't turn out the way you would have liked.
I'll be sending out some Irish good luck brainwaves your way.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 5, 2009)

keep us informed, rivet ~ i am thinking of this as a pizza dough and am looking forward to results!


----------



## rivet (Sep 5, 2009)

You know, the last time I made it the loaves fell overnight and never re-rose but I baked them anyway. They were great, but obviously had a LOT of crust. The soft insides tasted really good...very rustic in a way that would make great pizza. I'd say definitely a good dough for pizza.

Day 2- pulled out the starter from the fridge and let it warm up on the counter for a couple hours. Then gathered the flours, oil and honey for the main dough. The honey is excellent, and from NJ that I got in the exchange with Fire It Up. Rolled out the starter and cut it up into about 10 pieces or so. 



Mixed in the starter with the ingredients and made the "main" doughball. The semolina flour really makes a big difference and adds the key to making this such a great bread. After kneading, let it rest for 5 minutes while I wash up things and oil the bowl...




After a couple hours it's almost doubled in size. Letting it continue to rise until it reaches the top of the bowl, then cover it in plastic wrap and back into the fridge till tommorrow. I'll form it into loaves then and shove them straight into a hot oven once risen. That's a key change from the last time.



The dough smells very good, much better than a regular "white yeast bread". Makes the kitchen smell like a bakery...and that's A-OK around here!

Final steps and baked results tommorrow!


----------



## rivet (Sep 6, 2009)

DAY 3 and here we are....Panne Siciliano!

Pulled the main doughball out of the fridge and boy it was stiff. Cut it up into about 7 chunks to help it warm up, then gently re-kneaded it into loaves.

This time around I put it into loaf pans with a quick shot of Olive Oil PAM. They rose nicely over the midday-



Didn't put any seeds on the top this time around...was worried that they still would fall and look bad. Worries wasted as they baked up perfectly. Topped with butter and kosher salt, then onto the kitchen windowsill to cool. It's warm in the kitchen today!



A little later I walked by and HEY!~ Uh-Oh...looks like Delmar has been around here!



Oh well...still have two loaves left. Sliced one up and buttered the slice for a tasting. Dang, it is good! Seriously good bread...a nice tight crumb, not too fluffy. Would make a great pizza crust too. 





Recommendations? Cut down the semolina by 1/2 cup, form the loaves on the the last day instead of the second. Definitely make often! This is some good bread, folks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 7, 2009)

Now that looks awesome there Rivet. I'm really glad you didn't give up. My wife just started making bread again so I'll have to give her this recipe and see what happens. Better yet why don't you just write all your recipes down you know in book fashion and sent it to me. I think it would make a great read. 
Thats it a Rivet cook book
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














see they even like it too


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 8, 2009)

beautiful stuff, rivet!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 8, 2009)

Man that bread looks good, love the shot with the melting butter.  Glad it was more aesthetically pleasing this time around.
My bread baking experience isn't much more than tossing the ingredients into the bread machine and hitting the start button, then the next day "Look what I made 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"


----------



## ellymae (Sep 9, 2009)

That is some beautiful bread! Nice job.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 9, 2009)

Great Looking Bread Rivet... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where can I find the Recipe?


----------



## rivet (Jan 30, 2010)

*Roo-B-Que’s Three Day Panne Siciliano*

*Pre ferment*


   1 1/8 Cup (5 oz) Unbleached All Purpose Flour
   1 1/8 Cup (5 Oz) Unbleached Bread Flour
   3/4 tsp (.19 oz) Salt ( I use Sea or Kosher Salt)
   2 pkgs Yeast (NOT the instant rise kind. Regular yeast)
   3/4 +/- 2 Tbsp. (6-7 oz.) water, room temp.

   I mixed all of the dry ingredients and then added the water mixing until all flour was incorporated about 1 minute.

   Then I kneaded the dough for 4-6 minutes and placed in a greased bowl until 1 1/2 times original size. About 1 hour.

   After the first raise, I gently kneaded to degas slightly and then
   placed in a greased bowl overnight in the fridge

   The next day I removed the preferment form the fridge and cut into 10
   pieces. And allowed to sit on the counter for an hour to knock off the
   chill.

    From there I mixed

   1 3/4 C (8 oz) Bread Flour
   1 3/4 C (8 )z Semolina Flour
   1 1/4 tsp (.31 oz) Salt
   2 pkgs regular Yeast
   2 tsp (1 oz) Olive Oil
   1 Tbsp (.75) Honey
   1 1/4 - 1 1/2 (10 - 12 oz) water, room temp

   I mixed the dry ingredients well then add the pre ferment and then the
   liquid ingredients. Start by using 1 cup water and then drizzle in
   enough to mix all together well and form a ball

   Then knead until a nice elastic dough is achieved, it should be tacky
   but not sticky. Set in a greased bowl at room temp until double. Cover with plastic wrap and put back in fridge.

   Day three remove the bread from the frdige and let come up to room temp- it might take a couple hours. I cut the dough into 6 pieces, let them warm up, then combine 2 pcs each and put them into loaf pans to rise. Give the metal loaf pans a generous shot of PAM before you put them in. Then cover the pans with a cotton cloth and put in a warm place to rise.

   Once double, preheat your oven to 525F or the max. Mine only goes to 500F. Place a HEAVY DUTY pan or cast iron skillet on the floor of or the very top rack of your oven during preheat. Once the oven has reached temp, place the bread in the oven and then pour one cup warm water into the pan or skillet and close the
   door. (If you have a glass window in your oven door place towel over
   the glass when pouring the water to avoid breaking the glass, remove
   befor closing the oven door) After closing the oven door, wait 30 secs
   and then open the door and spray the sides of the oven walls with
   water, shooting over the loaves if possible. Repeat this 2 more times
   in 30 second intervals. After the last blast remove the pan or skillet
   and turn down your oven to 450 and bake until golden brown on top and ready.


----------



## okie joe (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice looking bread.... have to give that a try Thanks.


----------



## chefrob (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like it has some great texture!


----------

